# My little dinosaur



## Yourlocalpoet (Jun 19, 2010)

More photos of my not so little girl!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 19, 2010)

Such delicate features and pretty coloring.

Even her legs have a unique pattern of "scales".


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 19, 2010)

She's so pretty. Great pics!


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2010)

Ahhh what a Beautiful girl!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2010)

Very beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## Missy (Jun 19, 2010)

Love her!


----------



## shellfreak (Jun 19, 2010)

great girl. shell looks good and healthy, hardly no pyramiding...great job rasing this dino...


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 19, 2010)

She is gorgeous! What's her name?
I haven't seen many pictures of adult leos and she is stunning!


----------



## maevamichelle (Jun 20, 2010)

awwwww! such inspiration for my little leo 
love the pics thanks soooo much for sharing
hard to find nice adults it seems for viewing^^


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jun 20, 2010)

She is beautiful, i would love to have a leopard tort.


----------



## mightyclyde (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. How big is she? Weight?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jun 20, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> She is gorgeous! What's her name?
> I haven't seen many pictures of adult leos and she is stunning!



Isn't she lovely! I haven't seen many adult Leopards at all, especially any blonde leopards so I've never really had anything to compare her too, and the one's I have seen seem to be extremely bumpy so I must have done something right along the way, must be all the love I shower her with 
Her name's Esmerelda. Or baby face, monkey head, beany head, monster face, gorgeous pie, bunny rabbit...

Oh and she's around 13 inches long and weighs just over a stone mightyclyde.


----------



## channy (Jul 6, 2010)

WOW, what a luurrrvvllleeeyyyyyyy tort!!! i love the leopard print! shell


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow she's so pretty. How big is she?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 7, 2010)

very smooth shell. very beautiful tortoise. how long have you had her for? you have pics of her growing up?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 12, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> very smooth shell. very beautiful tortoise. how long have you had her for? you have pics of her growing up?



Just under 8 years now, sadly I don't, and I don't know why either, I guess camera phones/digital cameras weren't invented then, or definitely weren't essentials as they are now. I do have one photo of her (that i found in the depths of my old PC) from about 5 years ago, but no cute baby pics unfortunately, wish i had.

2005





I wish it was in colour as you can see how much her shell has changed 

2010


----------



## Adarsta86 (Jul 12, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I don't know much about this kind of tort, how big will she get?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 12, 2010)

love the comparsion pics. thanks for posting that!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe it can be up to 18 inches?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 12, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> love the comparsion pics. thanks for posting that!



By the way that can of coke is a minature can!


----------

